# NMZ at central florida marine



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

:-[

is all I can say...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> :-[
> 
> is all I can say...


X2, what a shame...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Contacted them. Let's see if we can work a deal.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

So someone won the boat in the raffle and then sold/traded her to CFL? "Expletive Deleted"'s


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have no idea why you guys are so depressed over this. Every time the boat changes hands is money moving through our economy. Especially the marine industry which could use the help. 

Probably even cooler is that the microskiff.com logo is going to be in a popular boat dealer's lot getting all kinds of attention. Central Florida Marine sells a lot of flats boats. They may even be one of the largest Gheenoe dealers. While the Microskiff.com NMZ is there customers may buy a different boat or come in for accessories but they are going to get exposed to our community. I think that is good for the site and good for people who are just getting into boating and fishing.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sad to see it for sale, but agree, exposure is priceless. 

Let's hope someone who can appreciate the project buys it from CFM. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

True Tom, but as their ad states "Custom graphic wrap (can be removed). " it might not get that exposure for much longer.

It just would have been nicer if a dedicated MS'r would have won it and people saw it being fished.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

If I won that thing I'd fish it til it sunk. Why have one boat when you can have 2?


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

> I have no idea why you guys are so depressed over this. Every time the boat changes hands is money moving through our economy. Especially the marine industry which could use the help.
> 
> Probably even cooler is that the microskiff.com logo is going to be in a popular boat dealer's lot getting all kinds of attention. Central Florida Marine sells a lot of flats boats. They may even be one of the largest Gheenoe dealers. While the Microskiff.com NMZ is there customers may buy a different boat or come in for accessories but they are going to get exposed to our community. I think that is good for the site and good for people who are just getting into boating and fishing.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Well its getting pretty good exposure because its sitting on the sidewalk and all the cars passin by can see the boat and the logo.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Can anyone get a picture of that?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

It was still on the side of 17-92 today and it sticks out like a sore thumb. Could see it out there from a mile away and I had not seen this thread.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

At least when someone buys it...they will enjoy/appreciate it.

It's an awesome setup and it inspired a lot of my mods.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sorry? About what?
You put together a trick skiff.
Loaded it full of the latest options.
Raffled it off and made a bundle for CCA.
Pulled a heap of publicity for this site.
Where it ended up after that has no meaning.
Boats go from one owner to another as needs change.
The NMZ fulfilled it's purpose, anything after that is gravy!

                                  [smiley=soapbox.gif]


The important question is: "What's the next project going to be?"


[smiley=1-mmm.gif]

You could always buy it back and raffle it off again...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Bleh all of you are eternal optimists.... Yes it is good publicity for Microskiff, raised money for the CCA, and put money into our Marine industry; I just wish the winner was a forum member that put the skiff to good use.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

In order for the winner to be a forum member, the entries would have to be limited to forum members only, and CCA would have got about $200.

It's now for sale, (anyone know how much?) initial depreciation already factored in, and can be had for less than it cost to build if you want it.

How many times have you seen tournament-prize boats up for sale the next day? 

Maybe the winner used it to get into fishing, found it didn't fit his niche well enough, and bought a new boat that did? Maybe he traded it for another Gheenoe? 

Microskiff.com wins all the way around, and is still winning!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

B. they are asking $6,950, with the motor & the wrap you're almost half way there!

I understand what you mean about limiting the entries and the possibility of the winner having different needs.  To me, it is one of those things where it may not work for me, but I would love it for my buddy.  Seeing it for sale, well the NMZ is like a dog at the pound sitting at the corner waiting to be taken home.  :'(

But yes, if Brew saw the boat & Microskiff.com from the road and had no idea it was on the lot "we" are still benefiting from Project NMZ!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Pictures look better if you click on them and view in their native resolution.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank Tom!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

You never know guys...The winner could have 
fallen on hard times...Lots of folks out of work
right now...Maybe no choice...


----------

